# TV Out Probleme !



## Sebastian (30. Mai 2002)

Hab an meinen TV Out (Geforce 2 MX) meinen Beamer angeschlossen aber die Bildqualität ist super schlecht was kann man da machen ?


----------



## Freaky (31. Mai 2002)

naja ein super bild wirst du nicht bekommen so scharf wie auf dem moni...
also was du ncoh machen kannst ist:
1. beamer bedinunganleitung durchlesen !!!
2. 3m min. abstand - 10m max. abstand zur wand/leinwand
3. weiter testen welches die beste einstellung ist !!!
4. auflösungen der grafikk. anpassen


so long 
freaky


----------



## Tobias K. (31. Mai 2002)

ich hatte das problem mal als ich an meiner gforce3 meinen fehrseher angeschlossen hab. und da lag es an den treibern!

umbrasaxum


----------



## ali ihsan (8. Juni 2002)

such dir das progi (tv Tool) aus.
am besten unter http://www.tvtool.de.

besser gehts nicht


----------

